# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  معاصي اللسان فاكهة الإنسان !!

## أم أروى المكية

قال ابن قيم الجوزية في عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين ص 70 :
ولهذا كان الصبر عن معاصى اللسان والفرج من اصعب أنواع الصبر لشدة الداعى اليهما وسهولتهما فإن معاصى اللسان فاكهة الإنسان كالنميمة والغيبة والكذب والمراء والثناء على النفس تعريضا وتصريحا وحكاية كلام الناس والطعن على من يبغضه ومدح من يحبه ونحو ذلك فتتفق قوة الداعى وتيسر حركة اللسان فيضعف الصبر ولهذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ: "امسك عليك لسانك" فقال "وانا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به" فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم " وهل يكب الناس في النار على مناخرهم الا حصائد ألسنتهم" ولا سيما اذا صارت المعاصى اللسانية معتادة للعبد فإنه يعز عليه الصبر عنها ولهذا تجد الرجل يقوم الليل ويصوم النهار ويتورع من استناده إلى وسادة حرير لحظة واحدة ويطلق لسانه في الغيبة والنميمة والمفكه ! في أعراض الخلق وربما رخص أهل الصلاح والعلم بالله والدين والقول على الله ما لا يعلم وكثير ممن تجده يتورع عن الدقائق من الحرام والقطرة من الخمر ومثل رأس الإبرة من النجاسة ولا يبالى بارتكاب الفرج الحرام كما يحكى أن رجلا خلا بامرأة أجنبية فلما اراد مواقعتها قال يا هذه غطى وجهك فإن النظر إلى وجه الأجنبية حرام وقد سأل رجل عبد الله بن عمر عن دم البعوض فقال انظروا إلى هؤلاء يسألونى عن دم البعوض وقد قتلوا ابن بنت رسول الله
واتفق لى قريب من هذه الحكاية كنت في حال الإحرام فأتانى قوم من الأعراب المعروفين بقتل النفوس والإغارة على الأموال يسألوني عن قتل المحرم القمل فقلت يا عجبا لقوم لا يتورعون عن قتل النفس التى حرم الله قتلها ويسألون عن قتل القملة في الاحرام
والمقصود أن اختلاف شدة الصبر في أنواع المعاصى وآحادها يكون باختلاف داعيه إلى تلك المعصية في قوتها وضعفها ويذكر عن على رضى الله عنه أنه قال الصبر ثلاثة فصبر على المصيبة وصبر على الطاعة وصبر عن المعصية فمن صبر على المصيبة حتى يردها بحسن عزائها كتب الله له ثلاثمائة درجة ومن صبر على الطاعة حتى يؤديها كما أمر الله كتب الله له ستمائة درجة ومن صبر عن المعصية خوفا من الله ورجاء ما عنده كتب الله له تسعمائة درجة
وقال ميمون بن مهران: "الصبر صبران فالصبر على المصيبة حسن وأفضل منه الصبر عن المعصية  ..أهـ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال ابن قيم الجوزية في عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين ص 70 :
> 
> والمقصود أن اختلاف شدة الصبر في أنواع المعاصى وآحادها يكون باختلاف داعيه إلى تلك المعصية في قوتها وضعفها ـ


اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك


آمين نفع الله بك .

----------

